# Outdoor planted tubs



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice!

I'll be trying to do similar this summer. That is if we even have a spring here in Pennsylvania.


----------



## ~Aquatic~ (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice! They grow well outside in the sunshine, I suspect?


----------



## nawilson89 (Nov 17, 2014)

That's awesome! Would it be possible to do the same with a 10g tank and miracle grow on a screened in patio???


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

nawilson89 said:


> That's awesome! Would it be possible to do the same with a 10g tank and miracle grow on a screened in patio???


Yes, just be weary of direct sunlight.


----------



## nawilson89 (Nov 17, 2014)

natebuchholz said:


> Yes, just be weary of direct sunlight.


Algae right?

Pond snails could help with that?
Thinking I could throw some scuds in it too.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

nawilson89 said:


> Algae right?
> 
> Pond snails could help with that?
> Thinking I could throw some scuds in it too.


Yes, algae is a concern. Temperature and the intensity of the sun burning plants is also to be considered.


----------



## nawilson89 (Nov 17, 2014)

natebuchholz said:


> Yes, algae is a concern. Temperature and the intensity of the sun burning plants is also to be considered.


That.... I didn't think of. Thanks!


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

I fix the issues of direct sunlight with a light diffuser bought at any hardware store.


----------

